# Good website for buying 29-40G rimless tank?



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

Ideally not with an outrageous price tag? Preferrably below $200+ dollars.. May be willing to blow big dollars on it, but hoping I can get a decent rimless tank at a reasonable price.. Those ADA tanks can be crazy.. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

It seems to me that if you're looking to avoid an ADA tank due to price, your best bet is going to be either a Mr. Aqua or a GLA tank. Both have options over 30 gallons for under $200, though that's going to be before shipping.

Mr. Aqua

GLA


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

Dr. Acula said:


> It seems to me that if you're looking to avoid an ADA tank due to price, your best bet is going to be either a Mr. Aqua or a GLA tank. Both have options over 30 gallons for under $200, though that's going to be before shipping.
> 
> Mr. Aqua
> 
> GLA


Thanks, checking those out now. I am also considering glasscages now.. Gotta see what is cheapest for the quality now!


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

DrewWoodside said:


> Thanks, checking those out now. I am also considering glasscages now.. Gotta see what is cheapest for the quality now!


Per glasscages they only deliver to white plains.. Which is not near Manhattan if you don't have a car. They are pretty much out of the question now. 

The Mr. Aqua and Green Leaf options both sound good. I was kind of hoping for more standard dimensions, but I suppose as this is a planted tank. Cube will ultimately be better..

Leaning towards the Green Leaf as it's emblem on the tank looks cooler.. Any info on which brand is better?


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

The two are pretty comparable, and the fact that they share most tank sizes have led some people to claim they're likely both produced in the same place and re-branded. I don't know about that, but both are fine tanks in my opinion, and I imagine you'd be happy with either.

However, GLA's new cube tanks do feature a clearer low iron glass, if that's important to you. Plus they're a sponsor of this forum, and Orlando is pretty active in the community and all. Lastly, GLA has amazing customer service, as I know from experience.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

Dr. Acula said:


> The two are pretty comparable, and the fact that they share most tank sizes have led some people to claim they're likely both produced in the same place and re-branded. I don't know about that, but both are fine tanks in my opinion, and I imagine you'd be happy with either.
> 
> However, GLA's new cube tanks do feature a clearer low iron glass, if that's important to you. Plus they're a sponsor of this forum, and Orlando is pretty active in the community and all. Lastly, GLA has amazing customer service, as I know from experience.


I see the reference to a 29 gallon tank in your signature, I can't find the link. Do you have that? I think I would lean towards the GLA tank. Really wanted the standard foot print, so I could have maybe 1 or 2 more territories for fish... I think I'll get over it.


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

You'll be happy if you go with GLA. They're nice tanks, and a great company.

And yeah, that picture in my sig used to be linked to the tank thread, but somehow it stopped working. I just haven't done anything about it because it's from a little ways back and that tank isn't even set up anymore. Soon I'll get around to making a new one for my current system.

But, if you'd still like to check it out, you can here.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

Dr. Acula said:


> You'll be happy if you go with GLA. They're nice tanks, and a great company.
> 
> And yeah, that picture in my sig used to be linked to the tank thread, but somehow it stopped working. I just haven't done anything about it because it's from a little ways back and that tank isn't even set up anymore. Soon I'll get around to making a new one for my current system.
> 
> But, if you'd still like to check it out, you can here.


I see you were working with my standard dimensions, that's what I wanted! But with no rims.. I'm sure if I get the GLA, I'll be hooked on the deeper tanks.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

Probably going with the GLA 33.6, but does anyone know of any websites or custom builders who may offer standard 29-40 dimensions with the rimless? At this size everyone just offers the cube dimensions..

I tried glasscages, is there anywhere else?


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

There is a Canadian company that makes low iron glass tanks. 

I forget their name, but you can try googling them. I think they're in Ontario. Shipping probably would make it cost prohibitive, but perhaps it's worth a look.


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

Found it: 
http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

JRMott said:


> Found it:
> http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/


Cool, sent them an email for a quote. I may try talking to a couple of the local petshops and see if I can get them to order them for me..


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a post on the Green Leaf forum here about this. Still hoping for an Answer???

Shipping tends to be prohibitive. I found a custom shop Great Lakes Aquarium in Warren Mich. Great prices, true custom. You can get the low lead glass on front only to control costs if you like. again massive shipping costs! I actually may drive there from Chicago...12hrs round trip+

For the 40g I want:
Mr.Aqua $100 shipping
Green Leaf $200
Great Lakes $300

All on basically the same price Aquariums


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

DogFish said:


> I have a post on the Green Leaf forum here about this. Still hoping for an Answer???
> 
> Shipping tends to be prohibitive. I found a custom shop Great Lakes Aquarium in Warren Mich. Great prices, true custom. You can get the low lead glass on front only to control costs if you like. again massive shipping costs! I actually may drive there from Chicago...12hrs round trip+
> 
> ...


I didn't see a 40 gallon tank at Mr. Aqua's link? http://www.marinedepot.com/Mr._Aqua...nk_Rectangular-Mr._Aqua-AZ1119-FIAQRA-vi.html

Where is it? I really would be satisfied with their 33 gallon, but I want a longer tank. Upgrading from a 10 to a 33, but only adding about 5 total inches in length. I really want a rimless tank but not in cube dimensions..


----------

